# Super Mario looking good in Miami



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

In town for the Grand Fondo this weekend, Mario Cipollini went for a spin with our Rose Bandits women's race team. 

View attachment 268535


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dude is a rock-star!


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

LostViking said:


> Dude is a rock-star!


Still! And he still has a nose for good looking women too.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Sure he's a stud for the girls...especially when compared to the dude on the left background of the pic. Unfortunately folks; THAT GUY is the poster boy for rec riders.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Couldn't you find a smaller jersey?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

That must be one hell of a zipper to take that compression.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Still! And he still has a nose for good looking women too.


Actually, I use something other than my nose with good looking women...........just sayin.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

metoou2 said:


> That must be one hell of a zipper to take that compression.


Some of the team members put a lot more stress on their zippers than Mario.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Lol it's prob a small jersey he grabbed from one of the women in that club. She is prob topless just outside the frame of the camera


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Actually it's a vest over his own jersey. No topless Rose Bandits.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

eating *****


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fireform said:


> Some of the team members put a lot more stress on their zippers than Mario.


ala enlarged chesty, stressed zippers or Large Marge, stressed zippers.............?

watch out! if they know who you are here on RBR Forums you risk getting kicked to the curb..........


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I realize. They are some fast young women, so I think you can draw your own conclusions.


----------



## NTA (Apr 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Fireform said:


> Some of the team members put a lot more stress on their zippers than Mario.


----------



## vismitananda (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm afraid it would tear if Super Mario warms up his super sprint.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

What's with the high collar? Rolled up hood inside it?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm wondering how many Rose Bandits did Mario get through


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I rode with Cipo, DiLuca and Pozzato yesterday in Miami. Mario kept attacking off the front. He is in incredible condition. All three friendly and approachable, and great to see them in Miami supporting cycling.


----------



## limba (Mar 10, 2004)

Does he get a lead out to the city limit sign?


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

How about some pictures of stressed out zippers from the Rose Bandits?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Alas I came down with the flu the day before. Teh suck. I heard it was a great ride on the front.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Fireform said:


> Alas I came down with the flu the day before. Teh suck. I heard it was a great ride on the front.


We were hammering. Every time Cipo took off, riders would chase. Very fast ride.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Anyone have GPS upload of the ride keeping up with him. Curious to see the speeds on the day with direction and the wind.


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Also I wonder with the amount of hair gel he uses it's will most likely pass crash standards for helmets if he was to get hit.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

NWS Alpine said:


> Also I wonder with the amount of hair gel he uses it's will most likely pass crash standards for helmets if he was to get hit.


Good point - in the old days, it probably gave him an aerodynamic edge as well!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mario can rock the gel.
Some good pics of him at the Gran Fondo over at BikeRadar;

'Cipo' A Crowd Favourite In Miami's Gran Fondo Giro D'Italia - BikeRadar

Looks as if he brought his own umbrella girls with him. That's just awesome.
I'm sure he listed them as a travel expense!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

There were many more pics last night. There was a close up of the (2) umbrella girls with their names. The names did not sound as if they were native to S. Fla.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Found them................

'Cipo' A Crowd Favourite In Miami's Gran Fondo Giro D'Italia | Cyclingnews.com

they were at Cyclingnews.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

metoou2 said:


> The names did not sound as if they were native to S. Fla.


Who is?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I suspect the Giro flew those girls in from the old country - Mario is just reeping benefits!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


LostViking said:


> Who is?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

holy hollywood, batman. are they the same person?

i think there is a photo of hollywood and cippo together, but im not sure. it could have been photoshopped.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Sad that I missed this, I really enjoyed it last year, especially when I got to spend some time talking to Jenson Button (F1 driver) who I'm a big fan of. He did end up dropping me, though. I don't know if he was in the lead group, but I follow Bruno Junqueira on Strava (he's an ex-Champ Car race driver and an excellent triathlete/cyclist), here's his file for the event-
Bike Ride Profile | GranFondo near Miami | Times and Records | Strava

As for the Rose Bandits... I was riding home on the Venetian Causeway last year at some point and saw someone with one of their jerseys heading the opposite direction. She had the zipper relatively low and I nearly rode straight in to the back of a construction vehicle because the zipper was struggling and it definitely wasn't because she was out of shape...


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

A friend of mine got a pic with him... lucky sob.


----------

